# Highly recommended....



## Emmib (Apr 17, 2008)

After being on this journey I thought that I knew enough about it all but having just spent a week in the sun with this book, how little I really knew.

To all my FF, please read "Fit for Fertility" by Michael Dooley (ISBN 978-0-340-89633-4) - I got mine from Amazon.

It fills in so many blanks, explains things better that I thought I already understood and made me feel much more positive about it all.

Please find some time for this easy read.

Emma x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Emma,
I've just read this book.  I found it had loads of info on male factor, which is great, as many others focus on the woman.  Fortunately, we don't have male factor, but I found it quite informative all the same.

Just about to start 'Misconception' - I think it's about looking at the fertility industry and seeing what a rip-off it can be.  Will let you know what I think of it.
PoDdy


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Emma,
Hmmm, can't recommend Misconception - got a quarter of a way through it and fund it to be too relevant for the US and not the rest of the World and also, it's more of a book to read once you are pg, as she got pg when she was on the pill accidently.

Very insighful, but a bit advanced for me at the mo and don't want to be crying through envy.  Will try it again when I'm pg.


Not sure if you've read Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler, but if you like Dooley, then you'll love it.  Loads of practical advice for TTC.

Good luck,
PoDdy


----------

